# Fished Western Edge



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

Finally a nice weekend. Weather forecast was right on.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Man I don't think I could get your smile off with sandpaper! You guys had a great day for sure, great post and pics.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice fish! Did the cobia come from the edge?


----------



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

*Western Edge fishing*



c_stowers said:


> Nice fish! Did the cobia come from the edge?


First cobia came off bottom at the edge and 3 other followed up. Caught 3 of the 4,


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome!!! nice haul!


----------



## peter215 (Jun 23, 2013)

Very nice haul. We're you fishing structure..? How deep we're you..? I can't seem to find the fish this year.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

That's a stud of an AJ!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice haul!!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats and hope you have recovered from the A.J those big ones will put a hurting on you , what did that weight ??? :notworthy:


----------



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

peter215 said:


> Very nice haul. We're you fishing structure..? How deep we're you..? I can't seem to find the fish this year.



We were fishing natural bottom - 30 miles out in 200ft. The fish only show up as a green fuzz on the bottom. The larger vermilion (over 3 pounds) hold further up in the water column and show as spots on the fishfinder. We also generally do not find them directly in line with ledges but back a bit from them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

how2fish said:


> Congrats and hope you have recovered from the A.J those big ones will put a hurting on you , what did that weight ??? :notworthy:


The AJ went about 50 pounds. We bleed him in the fish box and it was weighed back at the house. Bleeding the AJ made the filet really white when we cleaned it. Also cut the throat out and baked that - really good. Cut the throats out of the cobia, smoked them and they got turned into smoked fish dip. That turned out really good.


----------

